# New outdoor enclosure



## Jackrabbit (Apr 24, 2019)

hi,

I am setting up an outdoor enclosure for my 2 diamond pythons. I am going to use an old dog run as shown.(not bought new, it already exists where I am moving to)

My main question is do I need to do anything specific for the bottom or can I leave the ground as is? I was going to stake it to the ground so it isn’t accidentally lifted and put bricks around the perimeter to stop something digging under. Is it necessary to line the bottom with wire or something?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 25, 2019)

you will need to line the mesh with something a lot tighter, otherwise, they will go straight through, as well as around the door


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2019)

Personally I think it’s not going to be suitable for a permanent enclosure, but if you wanted to batten out the top, wrap the inside with shade cloth, enclose 3 sides with 1 row of colorbond roofing/ cladding & 1/3 of the of the ceiling with 1 row of colorbond roofing/cladding, thermo seal around the gate, throw in some branches for climbing, a couple of hides & a water bowl or birdbath, it would make for an awesome play pen/ exercise yard for your pythons.


----------

